# What are they thinking



## bestval1 (Apr 6, 2009)

I will try to encrypt this to make it short. HO calls for clogged drain. Give her a flier for plumbing maintenance agreement. She wants me to unclog drain and then do inspection for m.a.. They have extreme hard water problems, every valve in their home is frozen open with deposits. Main water shut off is inoperable as is shut off on water heater and every angle stop. No PRV anywhere, they must use the shut off to throttle the pressure down. They HO's asks me if these repairs were important.:laughing:


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

They won't be able the throttle the pressure with the valve. volume yes pressure no. Did you check the water pressure?


----------

